# email reminder



## Benjamin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi just sent you an email about the wash mitt i never recieved its not a big deal but i can spend the cash on some more products. 
Hope to hear from you soon

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok cool I will look at it tomorrrow....

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------

